# Choosing a band saw in the $300-$600 range



## mattclara (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm building guitars and ukuleles, where the heaviest duty work will be resawing 5-6" cherry, or mahogany down to 1/4 inch (or narrower, if possible), as well as smaller amounts of harder woods at times.

To start with, I tried a Craftsman 12", and it lacked precision in most everything, so I returned it. I could order a Jet 14" (closed stand or open) from sears and have it delivered to my house for free, but I've never seen one. I could pick up a Rigid 14" from Home Depot for $369, but all they have is one beat up box on the floor, and what I've read about them is they're good, if you spend a lot of time setting them up, something I don't have much experience with. The Delta at Lowe's looks pretty spartan, but solidly built. It's $400. Harbor Freight has what looks to be a nice one for $340--it's solidly built and everything adjusts smoothly, but I've heard similar things to the rigid, i.e., they're fine if one spends what seems like to me an inordinate amount of time setting it up. After using the Craftsman, whatever I get, I'll likely put another $100 or so into a fence for it. 

I've asked this on a uke building forum I frequent, and not received a good answer. The best answer I've received is that I should spend $1200+ to get a good saw. That's why I came to see you guys. Hopefully you can tell me about a saw in my price range that'll do what I need without spending a lot of time doing stuff I have no experience with (setting up a band saw). I understand I should learn this stuff if I intend to stick with it, but I don't want the saw to be a project in and of itself, at least not initially.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You did not mention Grizzly...They make great tools!*

This one is in your price range:
G0555X 14" Extreme Series Bandsaw 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-Extreme-Series-Bandsaw/G0555X 
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2009/Main/92
It has 1 1/2 Hp motor, and you can get a riser kit I believe.
I have 5 Grizzly's and like them all. Best bang for the Buck in tools! :thumbsup: bill
. 
See larger image and other views


----------



## mattclara (Oct 19, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> This one is in your price range:
> G0555X 14" Extreme Series Bandsaw
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2009/Main/92
> ...


Hey Bill, I see you're in Michigan. I'm in Lansing. Where can I go and get one of these, or do I have to order it online? Shipping puts it well into the wife will kick my ass zone.


----------



## rfanslow (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got the above saw with the riser kit and base.. got it setup and etc.. and with the stock blade they ship with the riser(VERY cheap blade) I sliced 4 1/8th or narrower pieces out of a 2x4 didn't measure was just messing around you know how it is.. that was done all with a cheap blade no jigs or special setup just the resaw fence and cheap wood....... now if that isn't a reasonable review for out of the box performace I dono what is.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Look around on craigslist. There was a rigid 14" bs on there the other day for under $200. I'm sure there has to be similar deals in your area.


----------



## mattclara (Oct 19, 2009)

Julian the woodnut said:


> Look around on craigslist. There was a rigid 14" bs on there the other day for under $200. I'm sure there has to be similar deals in your area.


I have been keeping an eye on Craig's list, but I bought one on there a while back, and had a part snap a few months later. No replacements available, but it's a bench top, so I want to upgrade, any way. I am looking for something with a warranty as a result of that experience, though.


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

I purchased the 14" standard from woodcraft supply about two months ago for 499.00 So far I have been very happy. I cut 4-5 inch Myrtlewood with it and no problems.

Arthur


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Better she than anyone else I'd say*



mattclara said:


> Hey Bill, I see you're in Michigan. I'm in Lansing. Where can I go and get one of these, or do I have to order it online? Shipping puts it well into the wife will kick my ass zone.


Once she sees it in the driveway coming off the truck, what she gonna do? Tell her it's a Grizzly, very rare in Michigan. :yes:
First buy some really cool, wild grain wood and tell her you'll make the first thing with it for her! Show a picture of something here ythat you could make with it. There are ways around this, stick with me.:blink: I've been single for 35 years so far. :laughing: We can do this.:yes: bill


----------



## mattclara (Oct 19, 2009)

oregoncarver said:


> I purchased the 14" standard from woodcraft supply about two months ago for 499.00 So far I have been very happy. I cut 4-5 inch Myrtlewood with it and no problems.
> 
> Arthur



14" standard? When I go to woodcraft.com, I see Jet, Rikon, Powermatic, and Steel City, but nothing labeled "standard". Could you be more specific? Or am I on the wrong site? Actually, it looks like the Jet with the open base is the only one going for $499--is that the one?
Thanks.


----------



## mattclara (Oct 19, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Once she sees it in the driveway coming off the truck, what she gonna do? Tell her it's a Grizzly, very rare in Michigan. :yes:
> First buy some really cool, wild grain wood and tell her you'll make the first thing with it for her! Show a picture of something here ythat you could make with it. There are ways around this, stick with me.:blink: I've been single for 35 years so far. :laughing: We can do this.:yes: bill


Got a good laugh out of your response, Bill, thanks. Actually, as I was describing my woes last night, she said, what if you spent up to $1000?

Sucker!


----------



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

Look at the grizzly g0555 not th extreem but the ultimate. The extreem has an extra 1/2hp on the motor but it is a single speed saw where the ultimate has two speeds. The extreem has the resaw fence but you can add a taller subfence to the ultimate. I do not see a riser block option for the extreem but I know the ultimate has the option. For the price of the extreem you can get the ultimate with riser block, shipping, and have enough left over to get a 3/4 wood slicer resaw blade from highland.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

mattclara said:


> I have been keeping an eye on Craig's list, but I bought one on there a while back, and had a part snap a few months later. No replacements available, but it's a bench top, so I want to upgrade, any way. I am looking for something with a warranty as a result of that experience, though.


Oh you must be the one that I'm competing with on C-list!! I keep watching bands saws come and go because I'm picky and on a tight budget. I'm still second guess the 14" delta that I let get away because it didn't have a mobile base.


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

It was the 14" Rikon standard band saw I got at Woodcraft supply. Not enough shop time lately to keep my sanity. My son went off to college this fall and my wife thinks I should be spending more time with her now to keep her busy and from missing him. Rain is here so maybe we won't be going out and about as much so I can regain some of my sanity soon.

Arthur


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Up to $1000?*



mattclara said:


> Got a good laugh out of your response, Bill, thanks. Actually, as I was describing my woes last night, she said, what if you spent up to $1000? Sucker!


Woah!  Did you show her my reply? I'd jump on that deal,.... well, you know what I mean! :laughing: Go for it. If not, we didn't have this conversation, and everything you read here is kept top secret.:blink: bill
BTW you can "page up or page down" in the link I sent from Grizzly to view other saws in the catalog.


----------



## mattclara (Oct 19, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Woah!  Did you show her my reply? I'd jump on that deal,.... well, you know what I mean! :laughing: Go for it. If not, we didn't have this conversation, and everything you read here is kept top secret.:blink: bill
> BTW you can "page up or page down" in the link I sent from Grizzly to view other saws in the catalog.


I'm teetering right on the brink of buying it. Even with her permission, it's still a lot of change to be laying down, but I suspect I'll do it.
Thanks for your advice--I'll let you know!


UPDATE: I bought it with a couple spare blades, a book and some hearing protection. 
I'm sure I'll have more questions once I get it... 
Thanks for your help.


----------

